# Sticky  Women's Weight-Loss Tracking



## autumnlovr

OK....I'm not comfortable putting my start weight down so I'm just going to put my weekly increments and accumulated totals, then update this entry each week.

Good Luck to all my fellow LOSERS!!!! :lol:

01/01/08: -0, total 0
01/07/08; -2, total 2
01/14/08; -2, total 4


----------



## Firecracker

1/14/08: -0, total 0


----------



## Chrissy

Basically my signature gives my progress.
Although, the 236 was atleast 2 weeks ago (or maybe more) Either way I am doing good 16 down and too many to go:lol::yikes::lol:


----------



## lovethewoods

I would like to get in on the _diet _thing too!  I have lost 38... would like to lose another 60. Reporting in with you guys should help me stay on track!


----------



## 1wildchild

1/14/08 -1 lb since 12/25
1/21/08 0 total -1
1/28/08 -.5 total -1.5
2/4/08 -1 total -2.5


----------



## Michigander1

What about us men folks .Nm :lol:


----------



## autumnlovr

autumnlovr said:


> OK....I'm not comfortable putting my start weight down so I'm just going to put my weekly increments and accumulated totals, then update this entry each week.
> 
> Good Luck to all my fellow LOSERS!!!! :lol:
> 
> 01/01/08: -0, total 0
> 01/07/08; -2, total 2
> 01/14/08; -2, total 4
> 01/21/08; -2, total 6


Hmmm, I just went to edit my first post & couldn't see any way to do it. Does anyone know if there's a time limit on editing an existing post???? I just added my new total above...for now.


----------



## Firecracker

I suck I aint lost nothing,,, very upset  I worked every day watched what I ate.....


----------



## autumnlovr

Firecracker said:


> I suck I aint lost nothing,,, very upset  I worked every day watched what I ate.....


Bummer....but have patience. I've been putting EVERYTHING I eat in the FitDay website & some days it turns out what I thought was okay really wasn't that good. When all else fails, get PO'd at yourself & run around the house. At least you'll burn off a few calories as you release the frustration! :cwm27:


----------



## wildcoy73

This is Chrissy...

I didn't lose anything this past week....but ok I have a goal and one week won't kill me :lol:


----------



## Chrissy

yesterday i logged in uner my hubby's name....but guess what guess what....i stood on the scale today and am down 4 more pounds....so happy...yesterday it said i lost nothing but that was after 3 cups of coffee and breakfast...that will teach me to weigh first thing in the morning (after first cup of coffee) 
hope all is going well for everyone


----------



## Firecracker

I lost nothing,,,,


----------



## chad 1

Firecracker said:


> I lost nothing,,,,


 At least your trying! Don't give up. It takes time.

chad1


----------



## Firecracker

Oh not giving up,,, not in my nature 

Just piod !


----------



## timberdoodle528

Well I'd play, but I would be fighting a losing battle being preggo AGAIN... 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Firecracker

again???? lol you say this like its a bad thing  

I rather be prego then dieting !


----------



## lovethewoods

lovethewoods said:


> I would like to get in on the _diet _thing too!  I have lost 38... would like to lose another 60. Reporting in with you guys should help me stay on track!


1/21/08: 0, total 0

I lost 2 then gained it back this past week....I HAD to eat birthday cake!:lol: This week will be better.

BTW, WTG Chrissy!! 4 lbs!!!


----------



## Chrissy

This website is best for info on your *FREE* nutrition and weight analysis. Basically it will let you know your best carbs, protein, fat and caleries you should have daily and what it would be per meal. After that it asks for $ to get more but that alone should and i found helpful. 

LOL everyone knows to exercise and watch what you eat but as far as that other stuff I wasn't sure on.....good luck ladies

OPPS the website is www.contoursexpress.com and click on the C.O.R.E. spot


----------



## autumnlovr

...I still can't edit my previous posts after the intial date, so here's my updated progress...
01/01/08: -0, total 0
01/07/08; -2, total 2
01/14/08; -2, total 4
01/21/08; -2, total 6
01/28/08: -2, total 8.....WOOHOO!  It's still working but 1200-1400 calories sure doesn't fill you up. The diet chocolate fudge pudding dessert in the evening helps.


----------



## Firecracker

wow you go girl !!!!! Congrats...


I did Curves before,,, loved it, but I just couldnt do the Gas price anymore, 

It did help 100% to get up and go there and once I got too know people there I had something to look forward too, helps to have Fun 

Wish i could do it, but between paying 30 A month, and then going 3 times a week into Town... just couldnt do it


----------



## 1wildchild

This is the last day of vacation. I gained 5 lbs this week alone! Starting over today.


----------



## Firecracker

I am with ya. got my gazelle I am going to work on that 2 times a day, and hopefully get a little walk in after supper.if its NICE !


----------



## fastwife

autumnlovr said:


> 01/01/08: -0, total 0
> 01/07/08; -2, total 2
> 01/14/08; -2, total 4
> 01/21/08; -2, total 6
> 01/28/08: -2, total 8
> 02/04/08; -2, total 10
> 02/11/08; -2, total 12
> 02/18/08; -1, total 13
> 02/24/08; -0, total 13
> Hmmmm, I've hit one of those plateaus.  Since I'm leaving tomorrow morning for 10 days in Cancun :coolgleam , I'll be eating whatever food looks good (it's pre-paid, all-inclusive). Then.....I'll slam the body back into diet mode and see what happens.
> 
> Everyone stay warm....I'll try to bring back some sunshine for y'all. Today is looking pretty sunny already!


Have fun in the sun, wish I were you!


----------



## fastwife

Well, I went to the doctor and it seems that I lost one more...bringing the total to 9...YEA However I'm having trouble with sweets this week... I did buy some soy crisps and veggie chips to try out...it seems that they are supposed to be a little better for ya.


----------



## fasthunter

fastwife said:


> Well, I went to the doctor and it seems that I lost one more...bringing the total to 9...YEA However I'm having trouble with sweets this week... I did buy some soy crisps and veggie chips to try out...it seems that they are supposed to be a little better for ya.


 Your losing and I'm gaining!!:yikes::lol::lol:


----------



## Firecracker

I know I will cheat but I am going to do the Ultra 90. I heard really good things and it helped a friend of mine loose over 70 lbs!!

Sorry., I will quit posting here if ya want me too, but I gotta try this


----------



## ladyfisher22

Help me out here... new to this thread... so we're posting our weights and how much we lose? I am trying to lose 30lbs. Have lost 5lbs already. 

Is this like a Michigan Sportsman Weight Watchers? And who is holding us accountable?


----------



## autumnlovr

ladyfisher22 said:


> Help me out here... new to this thread... so we're posting our weights and how much we lose? I am trying to lose 30lbs. Have lost 5lbs already.
> 
> Is this like a Michigan Sportsman Weight Watchers? And who is holding us accountable?


This is just to give us encouragement...or to share the suffering of being at a plateau. No one is holding us accountable except ourselves. You are quite welcome to join us and Good Luck!


----------



## Firecracker

Well startet my Ultra 90 today ..... we will se how it works


----------



## autumnlovr

01/01/08: -0, total 0
01/07/08; -2, total 2
01/14/08; -2, total 4
01/21/08; -2, total 6
01/28/08: -2, total 8
02/04/08; -2, total 10
02/11/08; -2, total 12
02/18/08; -1, total 13
02/24/08; -0, total 13
03/10/08; -0, total 13 after 10 days in Cancun.
*WooHoo!* I didn't gain anything and I ate & drank LOTS of good stuff! Maybe it had something to do with recycling my breakfast on 2 of the 3 fishing trips we took.  But...I got the biggest fish, a 55 lb. Amberjack. When I get settled in, I'll post a pic.


----------



## Firecracker

Welcome home  and WOAH ! nice catch ! 

And congrats on not gaining ..... I know I would have for sure !!


----------



## ladyfisher22

I have heard so many different things on that... you will have to report back on what you find and how fast it works for you. I downloaded a computer prgram called Fitday. I input my meals and activities PLUS it shows graphs on weight and calories eaten vs burned. I also can input stuff on my mood. I know what you are all thinking.... lots of work to type info.... it has been a little bit of a hassle sometimes... but I get an idea on what the culprits are in my diet (Uh, mostly beer) when I go a day without losing anything. Also, it gives a good idea on calories needing to get burned off based on eaten calories. There are other online programs like Self magazines fit thing and weight watchers has a paid program as well. It is really helping me tho!

Since Wednesday of last week -7 lbs. 

Cutting out sugar pop and chocolate is the hardest thing for me... but it has made a HUGE difference. 

Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## Firecracker

It seems to help with cravings & hunger ( MY big thing ) and I feel NO side effects...... 
I will not weigh in till next Monday.. I have not really done my walking or anything yet, so i have to start. But been shopping for Bathroom stuff and helping in the Bathroom


----------



## lovethewoods

Been off-line a few weeks. Also, been nursing my abscessed tooth. Just had a root canal done this past Tuesday. Helps with my dieting though! :lol: ---I too, will await to hear news on your ultra90. I hope it works for you!

1/21/08: 0, total 0
1/28/08: 0, total 0
2/04/08: 2, total 2
2/11/08: 1, total 3
2/18/08: 0, total 3
2/25/08: 0, total 3
3/03/08: 2, total 5
3/10/08: 3, total 8


----------



## Firecracker

Oh wow I am sorry ,,, that sucks ( Abscessed tooth) hope ya doing better now.
Yeah I tell ya what my Hunger is my bad, and this really helps it


----------



## autumnlovr

ladyfisher22 said:


> I downloaded a computer prgram called Fitday. I input my meals and activities PLUS it shows graphs on weight and calories eaten vs burned. I also can input stuff on my mood. I know what you are all thinking.... lots of work to type info.... it has been a little bit of a hassle sometimes... but I get an idea on what the culprits are in my diet (Uh, mostly beer) when I go a day without losing anything. Also, it gives a good idea on calories needing to get burned off based on eaten calories.


Ladyfisher, I've been using the online version of Fitday & it's helped. Was there a charge to download the program to your pc?



ladyfisher22 said:


> Since Wednesday of last week -7 lbs.


7 pounds in one week???? :SHOCKED: Whew, that's pushing it! :yikes: Don't go making yourself sick now!  I've been trying for 2 lbs a week, but with the vacation (and a plateau), I've averaged 1-1/4 lbs a week since the beginning of the year.


----------



## ladyfisher22

My problem was I drank so much leaded coke and I LOVE CHOCOLATE! Removing those two things have made a world of difference. For the first few weeks there... the pounds seemed to melt away.... but I am reaching my plateau. Now I am working on other culprits.... like not drinking to much beer and wine and not eating any fried foods. But using that fitday program... I am working on 1.2 pounds per week... the 7 pound loss there was just a fluke I think. Also... running and working out burns a few calories here and there.
I had to buy the fitday program. It was $20. It is much different than the online version. Not that I want to promote illegal pirating of programs... but if you shoot me a PM with your email... I will email you the program so you can try it out on your PC if you like. 
A friend of mine is a nutritionist at MSU and in talking with her about fast loss or gain... she would never recommend losing more than 5 lbs per week. And for me with my small stature, she wouldn't recommend more than 2 pounds per week. It can be frustrating though as we want to lose it all now! Losing weight and keeping it off is a lifestyle change. Will I always be able to walk away from coke and other tasty beverage? Probably not.... but Everything in moderation.

Keep up the great work ladies! If anyone lives around DeWitt/Lansing/St.Johns and wants to go walking/running, let me know. It is getting more sunny everyday... and I love being outdoors!




autumnlovr said:


> Ladyfisher, I've been using the online version of Fitday & it's helped. Was there a charge to download the program to your pc?
> 
> 
> 
> 7 pounds in one week???? :SHOCKED: Whew, that's pushing it! :yikes: Don't go making yourself sick now!  I've been trying for 2 lbs a week, but with the vacation (and a plateau), I've averaged 1-1/4 lbs a week since the beginning of the year.


----------



## ladyfisher22

I drink to much beer! I gained weight over the weekend. Even without attending any St Patty's celebrations... beer drinking on the weekends is causing me some problems. 

My friend angie says I need to switch to light beer... I JUST CAN'T DO IT!


----------



## autumnlovr

01/01/08: -0, total 0
01/07/08; -2, total 2
01/14/08; -2, total 4
01/21/08; -2, total 6
01/28/08: -2, total 8
02/04/08; -2, total 10
02/11/08; -2, total 12
02/18/08; -1, total 13
02/24/08; -0, total 13 (In Cancun from
03/10/08; -0, total 13 2/25 to 3/6)
03/17/08; -3, total 16! Back on track!


----------



## fastwife

what is ultra90? i'm down about 15. yea for me!


----------

